# BURNABY | Oasis at Concord Brentwood | 50 fl x 2 | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Concord Brentwood 'Oasis' in Burnaby includes sunbathing beach - urbanYVR


Concord Brentwood Oasis, a three-tower development by Concord Pacific in Burnaby, includes an artificial sunbathing beach and running track.




www.urbanyvr.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

